# 93 altima cuts off , distributor , rebuild , seals



## siddiqui2000 (Feb 17, 2005)

=== Use at your own risk ====

My 1993 nissan altima ignition distributor (Hitachi part # D4P90-03) had developed oil leak and because of which it was getting cut off once in a while while 

driving at normal highway speed as well as when slowing down or at lights. I looked for a replacement but all the threads on the forums recommended an 

original part from the dealer which was very expensive - around $450. So I decided to rebuild it and had done a lot of research before writing this thread 

about where to get the seals and other details.

The distributor takes two seals, one outer and one inside the distributor. The ouetr seal is easy to find and can also be purchased from the dealer. It is 

the inner seal that I had difficulty finding details about. So I have put together all the details below as a one stop place to get the information for all 

you guys. Do not invest in a new distributor when you can rebuild your own.

Temporary fix would be to remove the distributor cap, rotor and plastic cover and then spary clean throughly the metal disk and sensor area with Electronic 

Parts Cleaner (get it from pep boys for $3) till there is no oil at all.

======================
Outside Seal Details
======================
Name : Distributor O Ring ---OR--- SEAL-O RING

http://www.trademotion.com/partlocat...&siteid=214027

Put 22131-1E401 in the part number space (depending on year/model it can also be 22131-1E421)

It is about $3.00, buy it from nissan dealer or autozone to avoid mailing charges and time delat.


=====================
Inside Seal Details
=====================

Seal manufacturer
=================
Kotek America, Inc.
17752 Cowan St
Irvine, CA 92614
TEL: 1.949.863.3126 
FAX: 1.949.752.7706 
TOLL FREE TEL: 1.888.865.6835
TOLL FREE FAX: 1.888.665.6835
KOK Oil Seals

[email protected]


Seal Distributor
================
Chicago Gear - 1-773-638-0508


For help in case distributor is not cooperating
===============================================
[email protected]


Seal Part Number
================
Part # OS-4220


Seal Dimensions in mm
=====================
Inner diameter (shaft)	Outer Diameter (bore) Thickness
12.45 22 6 HSCL

(HSCL is a standard for seals which should be able to bear engine heat)
In one line the seal dimensions are 12.45 * 22 * 6

Alternate Source for the seal
=============================
You get it at NAPA and the same seal goes on GM distributor. You can get it for $2.99


Instructions on how to disassemble your distributor
===================================================
http://tiger.towson.edu/~hzaidi1/distributor.htm


Instructions on how to remove a distributor on ANOTHER CAR
==========================================================
HOW TO: replacing distributor (With pics.. 56K warning) - G20.net - Forums


Good Luck === Use at your own risk ====


----------



## kc0444 (May 1, 2013)

*Part # at napa*

Hey sorry for bringing up this old thread, but I just had this happen to my 97 altima. I went to napa and they said they didn't have anything compatible. So if you guys could post a part # that I can use at napa it would be highly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get the seal here:

Oil Seal, Hitachi Ignition Distributor for Nissan (Regular) Counter Clock-wise Ref# B2131-01M00

or through your Nissan dealer, P/N: B2131-01M00


----------

